# Ogden Twenty First Street Pond Report



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I ice fished on 21st street pond for a few hours today. Ice was 4" thick.
Trout were very small, like about 7" long.
I walked out about 50' and the water was only 6' deep. The fish were caught throughout the water column.
It was a very light bite and the spring bobber was the only indication of a bite.
Small ice jigs and Gizzy Bugs tipped with wax worm was best.

I don't think I will fish it again because of the small size of fish in there.
I can get bigger Perch at Pineview.
I'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

You must have been on top of the minnows Dale.
I went farther out until I found 7.5ft and fished there with a swedish pimple right off the bottom and I caught a couple in the 7-9 in range but the majority were 12-14in range and I caught right around 15 fish.
But then again mayde I just got lucky haha. 
Have you went and tried Clinton out yet Dale? 
-Bryan


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Clinton looked like the ice was not very thick. I didn't see anyone on it either.
Several places had open water
Syracuse Pond had good ice for a couple of days but after today I doubt it will be safe.
Looks like Holmes Creek Pond may be the next best place to try.
I also looked at Steeds Pond and it didn't look safe either.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Perch sized trout eh? Yep that can start to suck after a while. Personally I have never fished a community pond. Maybe I need to change that this year!


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

I have been fishin it the last couple days the ice was about the same as 21st and fishin was fast for bluegill trout and bass.
-Bryan


----------

